# 67 Lemans grille options



## 67lemans (Oct 30, 2009)

I have a 67 lemans that needs new grills. I kind of like the look of the tempest grill a little better than the Lemans grill. Will a either a 66 or 67 tempest grill fit 67 lemans? My chrome trim pieces are in good shape, I'd be happy either using them or not. Thanks.


----------



## GTOJUNIOR (Aug 7, 2011)

'66 & '67 grills can not be swapped without changing the grill header panels,
and related parts which then causes the need to replace the fender extensions fenders as a whole.


----------



## 67lemans (Oct 30, 2009)

Ok. Thanks, I appreciate it. I hadn't noticed that.


----------



## wyldthng (Nov 26, 2019)

67lemans said:


> I have a 67 lemans that needs new grills. I kind of like the look of the tempest grill a little better than the Lemans grill. Will a either a 66 or 67 tempest grill fit 67 lemans? My chrome trim pieces are in good shape, I'd be happy either using them or not. Thanks.


You must stay with the proper year-- as there is a difference between 66 -67 front fenders... learned it the hard way--


----------



## GTOJUNIOR (Aug 7, 2011)

More so the Fender extensions on the fender...


----------



## 67lemans (Oct 30, 2009)

When you see it like that it's a big difference. Thanks.


----------



## wyldthng (Nov 26, 2019)

I replaced those corner pieces before -- changed 67 to 66 because the car had a 67 front end--- car was a 66 lemans convert---- So that is the big difference -- I have seen 66-67 gtos at acutions -- with at least one fender the incorrect year


----------

